#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 龍龍模型攝影1, 鉻龍、海龍.

## Argraox_Rena

沒是把模型拿來拍拍, 裝裝專業擺擺.
因為取材是創作的一環, 有時建立有用的參考圖庫是重要的一件事.

----------


## 狼王白牙

好棒，看到好多龍好高興嗷嗚  :wuffer_howl: 
模型攝影似乎是一門學問，有位置擺放、打燈光、聚焦、背景處理等等學問，

那些「市售」 的模型大部分都不「是獸」  XD
可是市面上還有很多精緻*龍模型*沒有拍攝起來啊。。。。
例如 威龍模型 與 麥克法蘭龍 系列等。

希望大家可以多曬曬自己拍的動物及龍模型喔

----------


## Argraox_Rena



----------


## 帝獵

看到這麼多獸對模型有興趣還蠻高興的\\0W0//
畢竟模型都是高單價的產品，
當然價格與品質絕對有關，
這讓我一直不感買太貴的QAQ
以下是我所製作的

----------

